# Need help coding these 3 cases



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 15, 2011)

I am in need of help with coding these 3 cases: 

1)
-Selective left and right coronary angiogram.
-Left heart cath w/o left ventricular angiogram
-Intravascular ultrasound of the LAD/LM and OM/LCX
-Successful percutaneous intervention of inferior branch of the obtuse marginal 2 using 2 overlapping drug-eluting stents. Pre-intervential stenosis great than 90%. Post-interventional stenosis 0%. Stents used were two 2.5 x 8 mm Xience V overlapping stents.
-Intracoronary nitroglycerin
-Conscious sedation for 90 mins.

2)
-Selective left and right coronary angiogram
-Left heart cath w/o left ventricular anigiogram
-Coronary artery bypass graft study
-Intracoronary nitroglycerin x5
-Conscious sedation for 90 mins
-Successful percutaneous intervention of inferior branch of the obtuse marginal 2 using 2 overlapping drug-eluting stents. Pre-intervential stenosis great than 80%. Post-interventional stenosis 0%. Stents used were two 3.5 x 8 mm Xience V overlapping stents.

3)
-Selective left and right coronary angiogram.
-Left heart cath w/o left ventricular angiogram
-Intravascular ultrasound of the mid right coronary artery lesion
-Fractional flow reserve of the mid right coronary artery lesion
-Intracoronary nitroglycerin
-Conscious sedation for 60 mins.
-Right common femoral arteriogram and right common femoral arteriotomy closure w/StarClose.

These new Cardio codes have me so confused. Thanks for your help.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 18, 2011)

Any Guru out there that can help me with this.....


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 18, 2011)

LOVE2CODE said:


> I am in need of help with coding these 3 cases:
> 
> 1)
> -Selective left and right coronary angiogram.
> ...




Case 1)
93458, 92978, 92979, 92980 or G0290
Case 2)
93459, 92980 or G0290
Case 3)
93458, 92978, 93571

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 19, 2011)

jim pawloski said:


> case 1)
> 93458, 92978, 92979, 92980 or g0290
> case 2)
> 93459, 92980 or g0290
> ...



thanks so much.......


----------

